# [Lesertest] Alpenföhn WingBoost 3 im Test - Ein leiser Alpenwind?



## Jarafi (22. Juni 2018)

*[Lesertest] Alpenföhn WingBoost 3 im Test - Ein leiser Alpenwind?*

Der Hersteller Alpenföhn hat nicht nur ein Händchen für coole Kühlernamen, auch hauseigene Lüfter gehören natürlich zum Portfolio, vor etwas vier Jahren, habe ich mir die damals aktuellen WingBoost 2 genauer angesehen. Heute werfe ich einen Blick auf die dritte Revision der WingBoost-Lüfter und schaue mir an, ob diese noch besser geworden sind. Die WingBoost 3 sind natürlich keine unbekannten Lüfter, der Lüfter feierte schon auf dem Brocken 3 sein Debüt und wusste mit seiner geringen Lautstärke bei gleichzeitig guter Kühlleistung zu punkten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Neben einem neuen Motor als auch einem neuen Leitrad zielen die Lüfter also nicht nur technisch auf den interessieren User ab, sondern auch für preisbewusste Käufer soll der Lüfter einiges bieten. 
Wie viel Wind die neuen WingBoost 3 wirklich machen, schauen wir es uns an.

*Lieferumfang*

Jeder WingBoost 3 von Alpenföhn kommt in einer kleinen Kartonage mit Sichtfenster daher. Darin enthalten der eigentliche Lüfter, vier Schrauben, vier Antivibrations-Befestigungen sowie ein Molex-7-Volt-Adapter. Somit kann der Lüfter auch direkt mit dem Netzteil gedrosselt betrieben werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Der WingBoost 3
*
Der WingBoost 3 von Alpenföhn ist dann ein 140-mm-Lüfter mit 120-mm-Bohrungen. Die Bohrungen sind so ausgelegt, dass er auch problemlos an die meisten CPU-Kühler montiert werden kann, die 120-mm-Lüfter unterstützen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten besticht der Lüfter durch ein komplett schwarzes Design, was je nach Lichteinfall mit leichten Reflektionen eine nette Optik erzeugt. Der Lüfter besteht dann komplett aus Kunststoff. Das Material kommt sowohl beim Rahmen als auch beim Rotor zum Einsatz. Daneben ist der Lüfterrahmen sehr verwindungssteif gefertigt.  Auf eine Beleuchtung sowie eine Gummibeschichtung wie bei den Vorgängern wurde verzichtet. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Angeschlossen wird der WingBoost 3 mit einem PWM-Anschluss an das Mainboard. Das Kabel misst dabei eine Länge von ca. 30-cm und verfügt wie schon die Vorgänger über die bekannte Plus-Funktion von Alpenföhn. Hier können bis zu drei Lüfter an einen PWM-Anschluss auf dem Board angeschlossen werden. Somit kann man das Gehäuse, auch wenn wenige PWM-Anschlüsse auf dem Board vorhanden sind, mit PWM gesteuerten Lüftern ausstatten. Die bis zu drei Lüfter laufen dann mit der selben Drehzahl.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Technisch hat Alpenföhn beim WingBoost 3 dann den Impeller überarbeitet, die elf Lüfterblätter sind nun schmaler geworden und haben einen etwas steileren Anstellwinkel erhalten. Am Ende der Lüfterblätter sind jeweils drei kleine Luftführungen vorhanden, diese sollen im Betrieb Verwirbelungen verringern. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dies soll vor allem bei geringeren Drehzahlen für mehr Power sorgen aber gleichzeitig die Laufruhe verbessern.
Im eigentlichen Lüfterrahmen wurde ein Leitrad mit sieben Streben integriert, dies soll den statischen Druck erhöhen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Daneben soll der Luftstrom gerichteter aus dem Lüfter treten, was sich wiederrum in einem leiseren Betriebsgeräusch sichtbar macht.
Eine IC-Motorsteuerung sowie ein Fluid-Dynamic-Lager sollen dann auch beim Motor für Langlebigkeit und ein geringen Betriebsgeräusch sorgen. Dieses hochwertige Lager kommt auch bei den SilentWings 3 von be quiet! zum Einsatz. 

Verarbeitungstechnisch als auch optisch gibt es bei den WingBoost 3 keinen Grund zur Kritik,
*
Technische Daten:*
Abmessungen    140 x 140 x 25 mm
Betriebsspannung    12 VDC
Luftdurchsatz    100,60 m³/h
Geräuschentwicklung    19 dB(A)
Drehzahl    400 - 1050 U/min
Stecker    PWM
Leistungsaufnahme    1,32 W
Eingangsstrom    0,11 A
Spannungsbereich    7 - 13,2 VDC
MTTF    280.000 h

*Die Montage
*
Die WingBoost 3 werden dann je nach Anwendungsgebiet mit den beiliegenden Schrauben, den Gummidämpfern oder wahlweise an den Kühlkörper mit den entsprechenden Lüfterklammern fixiert. Durch die 120-mm-Bohrungen kann der Lüfter auch auf kleineren Kühlern seinen Platz finden. Je nach Gehäuse passt der Lüfter dann auch auf einen 120-mm-Lüfter Platz, dies muss jedoch vorher abgemessen werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Testmessungen*

Für den Kühlertest kommt ein AMD-System zum Einsatz. Als Vergleich habe ich mir den hochwertigen be quiet! SilentWings 3 140mm PWM in der 1000 RPM-Variante geschnappt.
*
Das Testsystem:*
• AMD FX-9590
• ASUS Crosshair Formula-Z
• 8-GB KLEVV Urbane DDR3
• Sapphire R7 250 Ultimate
• Seasonic Fanless 460W
• Windows 10 64 bit 

Die Temperaturmessungen finden in einem offenen Tischaufbau statt. Die Kühler werden mit der Serienbelüftung getestet, diese wird bei maximaler sowie einer Lüfterdrehzahl von 7-V Drehzahl betrieben. Außerdem wird bei jedem Test dieselbe Wärmeleitpaste in Form von Alpenföhn Glatteis verwendet. Die Raumtemperatur beträgt zwischen 20-23°.
Nach jeweils 30 Minuten werden die Temperaturen im Modus IDLE bzw. PRIME abgelesen und der Test noch einmal wiederholt um möglichst aussagekräftige Ergebnisse zu erhalten. Im IDLE wird auf dem Desktop etwas gesurft und mit Skype gearbeitet, unter Vollast kommt Prime95 zum Einsatz. Alle Temperaturen sind abzüglich der zum Testzeitpunkt herrschenden Raumtemperatur angegeben.
Für die Lautstärkemessung kommt ein PeakTech 8005 zum Einsatz, dieses wird in einem Abstand von 60 cm frontal zum Kühler aufgestellt. Als Ausgangsbasis für die Laustärkewerte dient die Raumlautstärke von 23-25 dB(A). Natürlich wird die Lautstärke auch noch nach dem Gehör beurteilt.

*Drehzahl bei XX%-PWM*
In diesem Diagramm ist jeweils je nach XX%-PWM die Drehzahl der Lüfter aufgeführt. Null bedeutet, der Lüfter ist nicht angelaufen bzw. er stand. Ausgelesen am PWM-CPU-Anschluss vom Mainboard mit HW-Monitor.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Anlaufspannung der Lüfter*

Interessant hier auch, ab welcher Spannung starten die Lüfter ihren Betrieb. Ich habe mir dafür einen hübschen Molex-Adapter geschnappt und getestet ob der Lüfter sogar schon bei 5 Volt oder erst bei 7 Volt seine Arbeit beginnt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Kühlleistung
*
Bei der Kühllesitung war für mich Interessant, wie schlägt sich der Lüfter auf einem Luftkühler und wie auf einem Radiator einer AIO.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Die Lautstärke
*
Die Lautstärke bestimmt bei einem Kühler meistens, ob er in die engere Kaufauswahl kommt oder eben nicht.  Ist der WingBoost 3 auf dem Brocken 3 montiert, vernimmt man den Lüfter mit seinen 33,1 dB(A) unter Last nicht aus dem System wahrzunehmen. Wird die Lüfterspannung auf z.B. 7-V reduziert vernimmt man den Lüfter ebenfalls nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Fazit*

Die WingBoost 3 aus dem Hause Alpenföhn machen viel Wind und das sogar sehr leise! Im Test wissen die Lüfter aber nicht nur mit ihrer Laufruhe zu gefallen, auch die Temperaturleistungen auf Luftkühlern können bei den WingBoost 3 mehr als überzeugen. Wie es mit einem Radiator aussieht, wird ein kleiner Folgetest kären. Ebenso hört man vom eigentlichen Motor der Lüfter rein gar nichts und beim Lager setzt man auf dieselbe Technik wie beim SilentWings 3, dieser kostet jedoch 5 Euro mehr in der 1000 RPM-Variante. Das Anschlusskabel ist lang genug und auch die Plus-Funktion wird ihre Liebhaber finden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Daneben sind die Lüfter hochwertig verarbeitet und verfügen über eine schicke aber zugleich dezente Optik. Daneben lassen sich die Lüfter auch dank der 120-mm-Bohrungen, auch auf kleineren Kühlern oder in Gehäusen montieren, wo eigentlich kein 140-mm-Lüfter seinen Platz finden kann. Jedoch muss hier vorher nachgemessen werden.

Schade ist hingegen, dass es die Lüfter nicht in einem reinen 120-mm-Format gibt.

Die WingBoost 3 sind also nicht nur für Silent-Freaks etwas, auch für preisbewusste Käufer bei denen es leiser sein darf aber trotzdem Kühlleistung benötigt wird, sind die Lüfter eine Empfehlung wert.

*Positiv:*
•    Sehr leise bei 12-V
•    140 mm mit 120-mm-Bohrung
•    Dezent und Schicke 
•    Montage
•    Laufen bei 5 Volt an
•    Hochwertige Verarbeitung
•    Plus-Funktion

*Negativ:*
•    Nur in schwarz erhältlich
•    Leider keine reine 120-mm-Variante




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] Alpenföhn WingBoost 3 im Test - Ein leiser Alpenwind?*

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Abductee (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] Alpenföhn WingBoost 3 im Test - Ein leiser Alpenwind?*

Schöner Test 

Die Aussage verwirrt mich aber, ich kenne keine 140mm AiO mit 120mm Lochabstand. 


Jarafi schrieb:


> auch die Temperaturleistungen sowohl auf Luftkühlern als auch auf AIO’s machen die WingBoost 3 eine sehr gute Figur


----------



## Jarafi (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] Alpenföhn WingBoost 3 im Test - Ein leiser Alpenwind?*



Abductee schrieb:


> Schöner Test
> 
> Die Aussage verwirrt mich aber, ich kenne keine 140mm AiO mit 120mm Lochabstand.



Danke dir, das sollte ich umformulieren  sorry


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] Alpenföhn WingBoost 3 im Test - Ein leiser Alpenwind?*

Ein schöner Test und viel wichtige Informationen, nur teile ich Deine Bewertung nicht in Gänze.
Auch der SW3 ist nur mittelmäßig, vergleiche ich es mit wirklich leistungsstarken Lüftern, wie
einem HF14. Für den Preis geht das aber alles in Ordnung


----------



## Jarafi (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] Alpenföhn WingBoost 3 im Test - Ein leiser Alpenwind?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ein schöner Test und viel wichtige Informationen, nur teile ich Deine Bewertung nicht in Gänze.
> Auch der SW3 ist nur mittelmäßig, vergleiche ich es mit wirklich leistungsstarken Lüftern, wie
> einem HF14. Für den Preis geht das aber alles in Ordnung



Danke dir, ja will das noch ausbauen, hatte aktuell nur die hier. Kommt noch mehr 
Aber bei der Bewertung werden sich die Geister immer scheiden. Denke für 13 Euro is der Lüfter Top.

LG


----------



## Caduzzz (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] Alpenföhn WingBoost 3 im Test - Ein leiser Alpenwind?*

nett, nett, wie immer 

aber nach meinen schlechten Erfahrungen mit den Wingboost2, welche geklackert haben wie Sau, und dem nicht vorhandenem Support vor einigen Jahren bei der Nordwand, mach ich um EKL Alpenföhn einen Bogen - gibt einfach zuviel, gute, Konkurrenz.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] Alpenföhn WingBoost 3 im Test - Ein leiser Alpenwind?*



Caduzzz schrieb:


> aber nach meinen schlechten Erfahrungen mit den Wingboost2, welche geklackert haben wie Sau


Ich glaube inzwischen immer mehr, die Serienstreuung der Lüfter ist sehr groß. Mien Wingboost 2 war auch der Klackerweltmeister, aber nicht so schlimm wie mein BeQuiet SW2 140mm, während der SW2 120mm wirklich hochwertig war. Dazu kommt die eingesetzte Lüftersteuerung. Auch die scheint massiven Einfluss zu haben. Darum sollte man Tests immer nur mit Vorsicht auf die eigene Situation übertragen und möglichst mehrere Tests vergleichen.


----------



## Narbennarr (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] Alpenföhn WingBoost 3 im Test - Ein leiser Alpenwind?*

Was meinst du mit "auch für Radiatoren geeignet"? Für die Wakü-Radis eignen die sich ja eigentlich gar nicht, oder meinst du mit Radiatoren Kühlkörper, also auf LuKü, im Allgemeinen?


----------



## Jarafi (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] Alpenföhn WingBoost 3 im Test - Ein leiser Alpenwind?*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit "auch für Radiatoren geeignet"? Für die Wakü-Radis eignen die sich ja eigentlich gar nicht, oder meinst du mit Radiatoren Kühlkörper, also auf LuKü, im Allgemeinen?



Habe schon bischen rumgespielt, sind ganz ok für Radis, kommt aber noch was.
War aber auf die Luftkühler bezogen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich glaube inzwischen immer mehr, die  Serienstreuung der Lüfter ist sehr groß. Mien Wingboost 2 war auch der  Klackerweltmeister, aber nicht so schlimm wie mein BeQuiet SW2 140mm,  während der SW2 120mm wirklich hochwertig war. Dazu kommt die  eingesetzte Lüftersteuerung. Auch die scheint massiven Einfluss zu  haben. Darum sollte man Tests immer nur mit Vorsicht auf die eigene  Situation übertragen und möglichst mehrere Tests vergleichen.




Glaube, jeder hatte schon mit einem Hersteller so seine Probleme, muss ja nicht heißen, das die Produkte immer oder alle so sind.


LG


----------



## Narbennarr (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] Alpenföhn WingBoost 3 im Test - Ein leiser Alpenwind?*

wie montierst du die denn? weil beim 120er radi stehen sie über, bei 140er müsstem an sie festbinden, oder stehe ich gerade total auf dem schlauch


----------



## Rolk (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] Alpenföhn WingBoost 3 im Test - Ein leiser Alpenwind?*

Schade das der Lüfter wider so teuer ist. Ich sehe es irgendwie nicht ein 15 € für einen popeligen Lüfter auszugeben. Wahrscheinlich würde ich eher noch einen EKL Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition für 30 € ergattern und einen der beiden Lüfter zweckentfremden.


----------



## Jarafi (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] Alpenföhn WingBoost 3 im Test - Ein leiser Alpenwind?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Schade das der Lüfter wider so teuer ist. Ich sehe es irgendwie nicht ein 15 € für einen popeligen Lüfter auszugeben. Wahrscheinlich würde ich eher noch einen EKL Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition für 30 € ergattern und einen der beiden Lüfter zweckentfremden.



So kannst dus auch machen 



Narbennarr schrieb:


> wie montierst du die denn? weil beim 120er  radi stehen sie über, bei 140er müsstem an sie festbinden, oder stehe  ich gerade total auf dem schlauch



Teste auf einem 280-Radi mit Adapterrahmen. Aber festbinden wäre wohl die einfachere Lösung, das stimmt 

LG


----------



## Narbennarr (23. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] Alpenföhn WingBoost 3 im Test - Ein leiser Alpenwind?*

OMG Adapterrahmen logisch  Da habe ich mal wieder von 12 bis mittags gedacht


----------



## Jarafi (24. Juni 2018)

*AW: [Lesertest] Alpenföhn WingBoost 3 im Test - Ein leiser Alpenwind?*

Ob das gut funzt, wird sich zeigen 

LG


----------

